# 4'0 Turnout Rug - BNIB - FOR SALE



## LR2904 (11 September 2017)

I have a brand new in bag, 4'0 Saxon Mediumweight Rug with neck, bought wrong size for my pony, so looking to sell to buy her a new one in correct size for winter 

Bought for £45 sell for £30 that includes postage


----------

